# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  دینی فکری یا کریمی؟ فیزیک قضاوتی یا کامیار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## Sh. Gg

فیزیک 1400 قصاوتی یا کامیار ندارین بهم بدین؟

دیدنی کدوم ویدیو؟

----------


## Hisen

*همشون یه آشغالن! بشین درستو مثل آدم خودت بخون به این چرت و پرتا توجه نکن خدا وکیلی !!* :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):

----------


## Lullaby

*فیزیک رو نمیدونم
اما من قبلا یک جلسه سر کلاسای حضوری آقای روزبه فکری نشستم و به معنای واقعیِ کلمه سرسام گرفتم و همچنین سردرد-_-
بنظرم دینی نیازی به کلاس و ویدیو نداره دوستِ عزیز،بیخودی تایمِ خودت رو هدر نده
*

----------


## mojtabamessi

دینی که کلاس نمیخاد اگه واقعن حوصله دینی خوندن نداری یوسفیان پور کمکت میکنه
فیزیک جز ذهبی بقیه رو قبول ندارم اگه فیزیک ضعیفی ۱ ماه با درسنامه تست کار کن دیدی پیشرفتت خیلی کمه حتمن کلاس برو البته بنظرم با همون درسنامه میتونی راه بیافتی

----------


## pARiSAAAAA

دینی سفیر خرد عالیه دور تند هم برای جمع بندی خوبه . امسال خیلیا از سفیر خرد نتیجه گرفتن . کلاس نمیخواد .الان چون اول راه هستین دوست دارین همش کلاس ببنین اخر سال که میرسه پشیمون میشین .

----------


## thanks god

> فیزیک 1400 قصاوتی یا کامیار ندارین بهم بدین؟
> 
> دیدنی کدوم ویدیو؟


فیزیک رو نمیدونم ولی برای دینی خیلی سبز عالیه ، من باهاش 78 درصد زدم ولی میشد 100 درصد هم زد ، کلا دینی نیازی به فیلم آموزشی و ... نداره ، البته اگه دنبال فیلم آموزشی دینی هستی یوسفیان پور حرف آخر عالیه.

----------


## اسكار

> دینی که کلاس نمیخاد اگه واقعن حوصله دینی خوندن نداری یوسفیان پور کمکت میکنه
> فیزیک جز ذهبی بقیه رو قبول ندارم اگه فیزیک ضعیفی ۱ ماه با درسنامه تست کار کن دیدی پیشرفتت خیلی کمه حتمن کلاس برو البته بنظرم با همون درسنامه میتونی راه بیافتی


خيلي موافقم

----------


## reza2018

جزوه ای که کریمی سر کلاسش میده همون کتاب زیپ نشر الگو هست،اگر فقط کتاب رو بگیری احتمالا کارت راه بیفته و نیازی به کلاس نداری
برای فیزیک دبیرای بهتری هست مثل ذهبی،شهریاری،نوکنده،یحیوی و...

----------


## Sh. Gg

ممنون از همگی

----------


## scorpion2020

> ممنون از همگی


دیگه دینیو بیخیال فیلم وکلاس شو،اصلا مگه داریم؟!!!!!!!!

----------


## NormaL

کلا یه بیماری هست که بعضیا بهش دچار میشن و اینه که وقت و پول با ارزششون رو توی سال کنکور خرج پدیده ای به اسم ((دی وی دی)) بکنن

----------


## sara177

> فیزیک 1400 قصاوتی یا کامیار ندارین بهم بدین؟
> 
> دیدنی کدوم ویدیو؟


برای فیزیک من امسال چون قراره دوباره کنکور بدم کلاس انلاین ثبت نام کردم اونم اقای قضاتی! ببینید من واسه کنکور امسال چند مبحث رو از اقای نوکنده و یک مبحث رو هم از  اقای کامیار دیدم و واقعا الان که دارم با تدریس اقای قضاتی مقایسه میکنم متوجه یک اختلاف خیییلی بزرگ شدم! الان حرکت شناسیشون تموم شده تقریبا و واقعا من جز دو فرمول بیشتر براش حفظ نیستم!!!! نمیدونم چطوری بگم که ترغیب بشید کلاس هاشونو ببینید چون من خودم اقای قضاتی رو نمیشناختم پارسال تو انجمن یکی از بچه ها اسمش رو اورد من رفتم نت اسمشون رو سرچ کردم و از اپارات تدریس دو ساعته مدار هاشون رو دیدم و واقعا متوجه یه تفاوت بزرگ شدم با تدریس های قبلی که دیدم! حتما یک جلسه از ایشون رو ببینید و مقایسه کنید و با هر دبیری که راحت بودید ادامه بدید اما در تدریس ایشون شک نکنید! عالیه واقعا! اینو به عنوان کسی میگم که الان سر کلاساشون نشستم و دارم استفاده میکنم و بر اساس تجربه میگم. راستی یک کار خفنی هم که انجام میدن اینه که هر مبحثی که تدریس میکنن کتاب های خیلی سبز و ابی جامع قلم چی  و میکرو و سه سطحی و نشرالگو رو کااااامل با روش های خودشون حل میکنن میزارن پنل. بعضی ها رو پاسخنامه میدن بعضی ها رم ویدیویی حل میکنن. خلاصه این تجربه من بود راجبه ایشون امیدوارم که کمکتون کنه

----------


## BARONI

دینی فکری خوبه چون دونه به دونه متن های کتاب و تحلیل میکنه . کریمی فقط داستان میگه

----------


## Amirsh23

ببین هر درسی که میخوای برو کلاس ولی دینی و ادبیات رو بیخیال شو چون ارزش وقت زیادی که براش میذاری نداره وخودت میتونی بهتر و در مدت کمتر یاد بگیری

----------


## Frozen

*چیزی ک من از قضاتی دیدم... مثلا برای ساده کردم مطالب کلی روش میگه ! خوبم هست ! سرعتو نصف میکنه ولی بحث اینه سر جلسه کنکور با اون استرس و شرایط این چیزا اصلا یادت بیاد یا نه :/ بنظرم ایشون برای کسایی ک فیزیکشون خیلی خوبه ، بهتر جواب میده چون ب سرعت عملشون کمک میکنه و نهایتا اگه سر جلسه روشها یادشون نیاد ، خودشون از قبل روش تشریحی بلدن و با اون روش حل میکنن و دستپاچه نمیشن*

----------


## rey99

> برای فیزیک من امسال چون قراره دوباره کنکور بدم کلاس انلاین ثبت نام کردم اونم اقای قضاتی! ببینید من واسه کنکور امسال چند مبحث رو از اقای نوکنده و یک مبحث رو هم از  اقای کامیار دیدم و واقعا الان که دارم با تدریس اقای قضاتی مقایسه میکنم متوجه یک اختلاف خیییلی بزرگ شدم! الان حرکت شناسیشون تموم شده تقریبا و واقعا من جز دو فرمول بیشتر براش حفظ نیستم!!!! نمیدونم چطوری بگم که ترغیب بشید کلاس هاشونو ببینید چون من خودم اقای قضاتی رو نمیشناختم پارسال تو انجمن یکی از بچه ها اسمش رو اورد من رفتم نت اسمشون رو سرچ کردم و از اپارات تدریس دو ساعته مدار هاشون رو دیدم و واقعا متوجه یه تفاوت بزرگ شدم با تدریس های قبلی که دیدم! حتما یک جلسه از ایشون رو ببینید و مقایسه کنید و با هر دبیری که راحت بودید ادامه بدید اما در تدریس ایشون شک نکنید! عالیه واقعا! اینو به عنوان کسی میگم که الان سر کلاساشون نشستم و دارم استفاده میکنم و بر اساس تجربه میگم. راستی یک کار خفنی هم که انجام میدن اینه که هر مبحثی که تدریس میکنن کتاب های خیلی سبز و ابی جامع قلم چی  و میکرو و سه سطحی و نشرالگو رو کااااامل با روش های خودشون حل میکنن میزارن پنل. بعضی ها رو پاسخنامه میدن بعضی ها رم ویدیویی حل میکنن. خلاصه این تجربه من بود راجبه ایشون امیدوارم که کمکتون کنه


سلام دوست عزیز برای مشورت در مورد کلاس های آقای قضاتی خیلی به کمکتون نیاز دارم راه ارتباطی میدین؟

----------


## king of konkur

سلام. دینی کلاس نمی خواد  :Yahoo (117):  و شدیدا توصیه می کنم کلاس نمیخواد بشین سفیر خرد بخون. من فقط با خوندن خط ویژه 74 زدم امسال
فیزیک 70 زدم. ببین من سال 97 طلوعی دیده بودم. امسال 6 ماه بیشتر تایم نداشتم پس جزوه هایی که نوشته بودمو خوندم و 5-6 بار تست های کنکور از سال 90تا 97 رو زدم. به طوری که تست کنکورو حفظ شده بودم دیگه. و اینگونه 70 زدم
ولی
اگه واقعا کلاس لازم داری
نوکنده به نظرم خوبه، ذهبی هم کلا تشریحی یاد میده اگه میخوای واقعا فیزیک یاد بگیری
قضاتی رو نمیدونم، حقیقتش حس آریان حیدری رو بهش دارم. من فقط دور تندشو دیدم دمش گرم ب هرحال ی کمکی به بچه ها کرد ولی خب خیلی داره سر و صدا می کنه امسال. بیشتر حاشیه درست می کنه.

----------


## mina_77

کریمی همونی بود که با آهنگ تتلو ایه درس میداد؟

----------


## pARiSAAAAA

> کریمی همونی بود که با آهنگ تتلو ایه درس میداد؟


نه . کریمی تاملنده . اون تتلوئه نیست  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## mina_77

> نه . کریمی تاملنده . اون تتلوئه نیست


عه
پس کی بود

----------


## میلاد زد

دینی فقط استاد یوسفیان پور اگر قصد دیدن دی وی دی دارید به دو دلیل اول اینکه تکرار و تمرین وتست زیاد داره و باعث تسلطت میشه وثانیا با رمز گردانی و خورد کردن ایه ها در توضیح باعث میشه عین اب خوردن تستا رو بزنی فقط سعی کن پک 6040 رو ببینی که فشرده تره

----------


## Mohamad_R

حاجی تو رو خدا ول کنین برا دینی هم ویدیو؟ پس کی میخواین خودتون یه چیز رو هندل کنین؟ 3 ساعت بشینین سر یه ویدیو که فقط بگه اخلاص چیه؟

----------


## mahsa1381

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sh. Gg


فیزیک 1400 قصاوتی یا کامیار ندارین بهم بدین؟

دیدنی کدوم ویدیو؟


قطعا دینی کریمی*

----------


## sara177

> سلام دوست عزیز برای مشورت در مورد کلاس های آقای قضاتی خیلی به کمکتون نیاز دارم راه ارتباطی میدین؟


سلام.چشم همینجا پیام خصوصی بدین

----------


## Oxygen

دینی خیلی سبز
فیزیک میکرو

دی وی دی هم سطل آشغال :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Amf1384

> حاجی تو رو خدا ول کنین برا دینی هم ویدیو؟ پس کی میخواین خودتون یه چیز رو هندل کنین؟ 3 ساعت بشینین سر یه ویدیو که فقط بگه اخلاص چیه؟


مگه میشه دینی رو آدم خودش تنهایی بخونه؟؟؟؟؟ 
تنهای تنها ......... :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> مگه میشه دینی رو آدم خودش تنهایی بخونه؟؟؟؟؟ 
> تنهای تنها .........





فعلا که شده :Yahoo (110):

----------


## sepehr_a

> فعلا که شده


دینی یک رو منم همینقدر زدم ولی دینی سه رو چجوری زدی خدایی؟ :Yahoo (4): 
تو کنکور تهش 70 زدم

----------


## Mohamad_R

> دینی یک رو منم همینقدر زدم ولی دینی سه رو چجوری زدی خدایی؟
> تو کنکور تهش 70 زدم



درسنامه نخونین حاجی سمه :Yahoo (68):

----------


## mohammad1381

> درسنامه نخونین حاجی سمه


ممد زبان رو چجوی 67 می زنی؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> ممد زبان رو چجوی 67 می زنی؟



خجالت ندین اقا ضعیفه دیگه زبانم :Yahoo (100): 

لغت میخونم نه با معنی فقط با مثال . گرامر نمیکشه ذهن معلول من :Yahoo (35): 


نمیدونم تاثیر داره یا نه ولی  من فیلم زبان اصلی زیاد میدیدم ( طول سه سال دبیرستان) الان همینطوری چشمی  مثلا ترتیب قرارگیری صفات چجوریاس یا مثلا کاربرد ویل یا گویینگ تو رو تو گزینه تشحیص میدم که کدوم درسته.

----------


## mohammad1381

> خجالت ندین اقا ضعیفه دیگه زبانم
> 
> لغت میخونم نه با معنی فقط با مثال . گرامر نمیکشه ذهن معلول من
> 
> 
> نمیدونم تاثیر داره یا نه ولی  من فیلم زبان اصلی زیاد میدیدم ( طول سه سال دبیرستان) الان همینطوری چشمی  مثلا ترتیب قرارگیری صفات چجوریاس یا مثلا کاربرد ویل یا گویینگ تو رو تو گزینه تشحیص میدم که کدوم درسته.


داداش دمت گرم من هم گرامر نمیفهمم ولی نمیدونم چرا(البته من تا ترم اینتر نیدیت کلاس زبان رفتم)به طور غریزی کنکورو 50 زدم در حالی که قلم چی 10 هم نمی زنم :Yahoo (101): 
انشاالله حالم خوب شد روش شمارو هم امتحان خواهی کارد.

----------


## Amf1384

> فایل پیوست 95066
> 
> فعلا که شده


کنایه بود به بعضیاااااا دوست عزیز   جدی گرفتی،؟ :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):

----------

